# Border guards halt joint operations with police in shock move



## GAP (26 Dec 2010)

Border guards halt joint operations with police in shock move
Article Link
 By Chris Cobb, Postmedia News December 26, 2010

OTTAWA — Canada’s Border Service Agency has permanently halted all joint operations with police forces across the country.

CBSA upper managers, in a long-running dispute with the 4,800-member Customs and Immigration Union over whether customs officers should be armed during joint operations, made the announcement in a written statement late Christmas Eve.

The customs officers’ union has constantly maintained that its work with police forces is helping keep drugs, guns and explosives off Canadian streets.

But the officers, trained in specialized searches, say they need to be armed when taking part in operations with police because the work can be dangerous and typically they are not told what type of situation they are walking into.

Commonly using sniffer dogs, the guards are often brought in to high-risk raids operations to search for drugs imported by organized crime — Hells Angels clubhouses, for example.

Customs officers are, however, obliged to wear bulletproof vests while on these missions.

CBA bosses in Ottawa were apparently opposed to their officers carrying weapons on joint operations because of legal considerations and insisted that the requesting police forces should be responsible for protection.

Joint ops were voluntary for customs officers and while the work is often dangerous, many have volunteered because they enjoy the work.

“Our people want to participate,” said union president Ron Moran. “They are like trained soldiers who want to be among the action. But they also want to be as safe as possible.”

There is no rationale for sending firearm-trained guards into dangerous situations without their weapons, added Moran.

“These people are well-trained and firearms are an integral part of that training,” he said.

To avoid leaks about planned raids, border guards are rarely given details about a search until it is about to begin.
More on link


----------



## J.J (27 Dec 2010)

Clarification to the article....

Letters to the Editor

2010

Re: Border guard tribunal fight puts joint ops in question, July 26.

I would like to clarify some points in the Ottawa Citizen article.

The safety and security of our officers is one of the Canada Border Services Agency's (CBSA) highest priorities. As is clearly stated in the Agency's policy, when the CBSA takes an active role in Joint Force Operations with other agencies, CBSA armed officers are authorized to carry their firearms. The CBSA's Joint Force Operations are not in question nor will they grind to a halt, as inferred in the article.

Joint Force Operations have proven to be very successful over the years. They have resulted in safer Canadian communities through countless seizures of contraband, such as drugs and guns, and numerous arrests and removals of criminals.

There are some occasions when partner agencies or police forces make specific requests for the CBSA's expertise and support to assist them with their own law enforcement activities. It is in this context that the Occupational Health and Safety Tribunal is considering the issues before it.

Please be assured that the CBSA is fully committed to the arming of its officers. The Arming Initiative is progressing on schedule and will result in 4,800 officers being armed by 2016. This important initiative is being implemented properly, safely, and without delay.

Luc Portelance, Ottawa
Executive Vice-President
Canada Border Services Agency


I am amazed the media got it wrong.... :


----------



## medicineman (27 Dec 2010)

Another case of hearing only what they wanted to hear?

MM


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (27 Dec 2010)

CBSA are usually top notch, most of the time. I know, as I'm a customs broker, and their procedures sure as shite  are well managed, and well implemented. Who knows what the real deal is on this issue, but if past practice is any indication, then the media, followed by the union, have got their knickers in a twist.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (27 Dec 2010)

Sounds like the Coast Guard all over again.....it's not like the government was hoping terrorism would become a new and terrifying security problem.....but it is....so everyone whose job description includes "protecting the Canadian Border" needs to realize the operational requirements have changed and to protect the rest of us (which is your fundamental job), that they now need to not only carry a gun, but be proficient in its use.


----------



## mariomike (28 Dec 2010)

In today's news.
"Questions remain on CBSA decision: CORNWALL -- There are few details in a how a reduction of a police-customs agents partnership will have on crime fighting locally.
The Canada Border Service Agency will no longer assist police on investigations that do not fall under the CBSA's border protection mandate, said a CBSA statement on Monday.":
http://www.standard-freeholder.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2906623


----------

